# wy is it so hard to find parts 2 cycle



## horseman (Apr 16, 2009)

I know they may be old. but why is it hard to find parts and hard to get a list
when you have engine # only.
I just ordered parts but guy isn't to swift in getting parts.
I like these small engines cause I can work on the bench and not
bending over- (one of the retired ones)
I tried mfg sites and can not find any.
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

What engines are you working on and what are you looking for maybe someone on here can help, I think more info is needed to point you in a direction. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## horseman (Apr 16, 2009)

*engine information*

roybi 31cc sn 4031ub24ra
carb zama
I changed crank, so am going to use on tiller I have
looking for gasket set ,carb gasket and etc and a ring
I woundering where you all go to get parts on liine
I asker 4 places and they just said no way in town
have about 4 to take down and will need parts thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not sure where you can find IPL's for just the engines. Ryobi manufactured complete units, engine's and all, so the IPL's I find are for the model of the equipment the engine was originally attached to.

MTD purchased Ryobi a few years back, and you can find IPL's at their website and you can purchase parts there as well, but you will need the model number from the equipment (not just the engine).

http://buymtdonline.arinet.com/scri...vlet/processShoppingCart_10101_15601_-1_19502


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

outdoorsdistributers.com they should have what ya need (should) goodluck!!!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

horseman said:


> roybi 31cc sn 4031ub24ra
> carb zama
> I changed crank, so am going to use on tiller I have
> looking for gasket set ,carb gasket and etc and a ring
> ...


i hope that hankster approves of this but since im in the virge to become a paid sponsor here later on i think this thread is a good oppurtunity to post this url 

read all 3 pages of what customers have said about me and read how old there parts were etc. comes to show who in america has these old parts 
http://www.cmsmallengines.net/index.php?target=discussion&thread_id=3372

randy from minnisota was one of them customers i sent him a free cable for his snowblower and read what he had to say i posted the letter he sent me word by word on the testimonial 

calvin


----------

